# white spots



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

Gold spilo has white spots anybody know whats wrong?


----------



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

looks like heater burn to me,does it hide by the heater ?


----------



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah he did, i just moved it


----------



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

anybody reccomend what to do to help him get better? aquarium salt?


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

they heal verry fast! it's realy amazing


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

no salt needed,it will heal with or without salt


----------

